# Rocky S2V Survival Grenade



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I never saw this before so I though I would share. It's not the kaboom sort of grenade but a pouch made from para-cord with a carabiner clip on the top. Inside are several items which may be useful in a survival situation. They sell for around $15-20 but like all pre-packaged survival kits, they are for those people who do not want to take a good idea and make it better themselves. I see a few weaknesses in the kit but overall I like the idea and might just start playing with my para-cord to see how easy it is to make a pouch. Then then fun will begin!


----------



## Outpost (Nov 26, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> ... I see a few weaknesses in the kit but overall I like the idea and might just start playing with my para-cord to see how easy it is to make a pouch. Then then fun will begin!


Of all the things I never learned how to do, among them is weave paracord. I really need to learn that.

I wonder how hard it would be to do things like mag-pouches, flashlight pouches and stuff like that.....

I can't quite get a sense for the actual size of them, but those "grenades" look pretty cool though!


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

The problem I see with a pouch like that is having to unravel it to get at what you need, amd then you dont have a carry system for whats left.. its a nifty idea, but for me personally, it goes into the gimmick bin..


----------



## Outpost (Nov 26, 2012)

FatTire said:


> The problem I see with a pouch like that is having to unravel it to get at what you need, amd then you dont have a carry system for whats left.. its a nifty idea, but for me personally, it goes into the gimmick bin..


I assumed that they had some kind of draw-string closure, or were kept shut by the biner.....

If not, you're certainly right about the "gimmick" factor.... They'd probably prove more irritating than the situation that necessitated having them!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

The point is that when you need it, you want to pull it a part for it's individual components. Each and every piece of the total unit becomes part of your survival kit. You don't crack open and MRE for the crackers and then seal it back up.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

*Paracord forum*

If you want to see some interesting paracord stuff check out this sister site
http://www.paracordforum.com/forum/
the active members would be able to give a good opinion of the grenade.

Personally I would want to be able to get 1 get 1 item out without unraveling the whole thing and I would want a real carabineer not just a biner like clip


----------



## Outpost (Nov 26, 2012)

(2nd attempt at posting this reply)



Sentry18 said:


> The point is that when you need it, you want to pull it a part for it's individual components. Each and every piece of the total unit becomes part of your survival kit. You don't crack open and MRE for the crackers and then seal it back up.


I see your point, and it's certainly valid. I just like having someplace other than my pocket to put the sharp stuff back into, when I'm done!

I'm one of those somewhat disorganized people. I put almost as much importance on little pouches, containers and compartments as I do on the cordage itself. If it weren't for little pouches, my highly developed *BOB* would be a disorganized *SOS* (*S*ack *O*f *S*^!+)

...and yup..... I actually do put the uneaten portions of my MRE back into the pouch! (Those things are *tough!*) 

...and before you ask.....

I tie 'em shut with a piece of para-cord!


-Regards.


----------

